# Exerxise



## Dove (Jun 16, 2005)

New Exercise Routine

I've tried this one and it's pretty cool. At least I didn't hurt myself.
This is a new exercise routine if you're over 40.

You might want to take it easy at first, then do it faster as you become
more proficient. It may be too strenuous for some. Always consult your
doctor before starting any exercise program.

SCROLL DOWN...



































NOW SCROLL UP...

That's enough for the first day.  Have some chocolate.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 16, 2005)

That's my kind of exercising!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 16, 2005)

I think I could do this one!  lol!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Marg, I can do it  Wow!!!!

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jun 16, 2005)

Whoa !!!!!   Feel the burn !!!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 17, 2005)

Marge, that is too funny.       My pointer or mouse finger is sure developing some great muscles.  Thanks for the tip.  

SC


----------

